# Impromptu in E minor



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Impromptu is more a working title. If you have a better one, by all means. I think there are some aspects of this piece that are an improvement upon my previous two. Different. I tried to deliver a good performance, but got frustrated, so I have to settle for this ****** one. As usual the notes are in there, and can be discerned by the last thing I played when in a stumbling spot I repeated something. Ugh. I hope you like it nonetheless.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I thought you were about to play the 2nd movement of Mozart's 23rd concerto. The first few notes are the same only in a e minor. The rest of the piece sounds nothing like mozart though and is coming along. I might consider naming it a nocturne. Keep working on it!


----------



## sjwright (Jun 9, 2017)

Yeah, I could definitely hear the adagio from the 23rd piano concerto in a couple places, but the rest of it was pretty decent.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I was not consciously aware of the Mozart when I wrote it. Maybe I shouldn't have uploaded this performance. The piece as far as notes are concerned, is completed.


----------

